# My Ben,



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

She now comes down to us in the middle of the yard, always within just a few feet, rubs her head on anything and looks like she is getting more and more comfortable with us. She will then sprawl out in the middle of the yard without a care in the world. I am so looking forward to trying to get her in, I think she is really coming around quite good. As soon as she sees me she comes running. I still will have to trap her, and take her immediately to the vets to get all shots and all cleaned up. Am so loooking forward to that, but I also realize there will be a new set of problems, as I do have nother cat. It will take a while to socialize them, although they see each other outside all the time, but I will not let me cat go to her.
Will keep you posted!!!
Sally


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

So we would like to see a photo of her!


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

How do you post a photo??
Sally


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

BenIMG_1242 - CopyIMG_1242 - Copy


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

*Sorry,*

trying to figure out this picture thing!!!
Sally


----------



## Myulchee (May 11, 2012)

Did you try the 'insert image' button above? It will ask you to paste the image URL into it. I'm not sure you can just copy and paste an image into it, it seems to want a URL. So you may need to get a photo hosting site (Flickr, etc.) and then post from there. Kind of round about way, but worked for me...


----------



## Saly (Jun 3, 2012)

*Storms!*

We are supposed to have bad thunderstorms today, I worry about Ben. I know she goes and hides, but do you think there will ever come a time that I won't have to worry about her???
Sally


----------

